# Snowbear brands



## plowbill (Oct 4, 2009)

Does anyone know how many brands that Snowbear sells. Their web site only talks about one brand, but I've seen several other plows made by them.


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

One brand, but they have 3-4 different plows now. They used to have 1-2 but seem to be branching out a bit.


----------



## whiteowl (Nov 21, 2006)

I am aware of 2. Of course the main brand is Snowbear but I purchased a plow by the name of "Winterwolf" 5 or 6 years ago from Sams Club. All of the parts for it are supplied through Snowbear. But I haven't seen any in the stores for a few years so I don't know if they still build new ones under that name anymore.


----------



## sswt (Nov 22, 2009)

yep they still do........as of last year anyway, thats when mine was new


----------



## ArcticCat1 (Jan 12, 2009)

How do these plows work for you guys? I've heard good and bad about them.


----------



## sswt (Nov 22, 2009)

im pretty sold on mine so far....few minor things to sort out here and there, but for personal use its more then enough to get the job done


----------



## ArcticCat1 (Jan 12, 2009)

I bought the Winter Wolf model from Sams club at the end of last winter for $600 (it was the floor model) haven't had a chance to use yet!! Just waiting for snow!


----------



## sday88 (Feb 20, 2007)

I've got the ProShovel model that I bought at Home Depot a couple years ago and I love it.


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

ArcticCat1;890757 said:


> How do these plows work for you guys? I've heard good and bad about them.


They work great. Do a search. You will find the ones here that actually own them, like them. The only negative comments are generally from those who do not own and use it.

Paul


----------



## theoleskeeter (Dec 10, 2009)

*looking snowbear snowplow*

I've checked Home Depot site and the Sams club site and can find nothing on either plow whats with that? I have a 95 Dodge Dakota 3.9 six cyl 4x4 and am looking to plow my own driveway. what's out there for less than a grand???I really need some help here.


----------

